# Rant to end all rants!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2015)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/10/05/seattle-mayor-wants-interest-free-housing-for-muslims


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't even begin to express my utter disgust at this........... Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2015)

Unreal article, hard to believe it is true, but you can't make up [email protected]#t like that, I guess. Can't wait for the rant! (gentle reminder in case you already forgot)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 5, 2015)

Jewsnews? That sounds like a news site with an agenda, its on the internet, must be true

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

I looked it up, there's a similar article on a Business Journal website, I would assume it's legit, as asinine as it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not even going to read it! I did try and got a few sentences in and said, "Screw it".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

justallan said:


> I'm not even going to read it! I did try and got a few sentences in and said, "Screw it".



You're not missing much Allan, I think you've got the gist of it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 5, 2015)

My new religion says it's against the tenets of my faith to pay for anything. So the taxpayers need to subsidize my taking anything I feel I need and my religion says I need everything.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Oct 5, 2015)

I would humbly suggest that the aforementioned group finance their own home purchases from within their community if existing means run counter to their religion. 

Wait 'til sharia law prevents the payment of taxes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Unreal article, hard to believe it is true, but you can't make up [email protected]#t like that, I guess. Can't wait for the rant! (gentle reminder in case you already forgot)





jmurray said:


> Jewsnews? That sounds like a news site with an agenda, its on the internet, must be true





Tony said:


> I looked it up, there's a similar article on a Business Journal website, I would assume it's legit, as asinine as it seems.



I looked around and could find nothing saying it was untrue. 
It is very believable for one of the most liberal cities in USA. We on the east side- mostly rural/farm country 1 million on 3/4 of the land in the state get ruled by 5 million in the I/5 corridor. They have wonderful ideas like this all the time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I would humbly suggest that the aforementioned group finance their own home purchases from within their community if existing means run counter to their religion.
> 
> Wait 'til sharia law prevents the payment of taxes...



Oh that is when the proverbial dodo will hit the fan- Those in power love their taxes- never found one they did not think they could raise. We voted them out of the liquor biz. They raised the tax on booze 25% and it is still cheaper then when the state was selling and they were losing 10's of millions selling booze. How can you not make money when you have a monopoly and set the price. We voted down the state income tax by 70% vote against. And this is not the first time but it will be on ballot again soon.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2015)

Y'all just keep hating the Muslims all you want simply because they have more backbone than us *for sticking to their dogma*.

Muslims getting free loans is not the problem, it's one small consequence of the root of the problem that WE have allowed. I realize the matter of private fractional reserve banking is too boring for most to care about and that's why we are where we are -- after all it does take some amount of time to study and it is curiously never taught anymore in public schools, but if it is, it is a corrupted version of _"keynesian vs austrian economics"_ . But it doesn't have the same explosive potential tied to it like "MUSLIMS TO GET FREE MONEY!!!!"  so no one will spend any time educating their own children how to keep the country from being stole by MUSLIMS or BANKERS (the REAL enemy!!!) or any other culture/entity *in the first place*.

Muslims drench their offspring in their bizarre religion (all religions are bizarre in my book but that's yet another topic) but we are SHOWERING our kids and grand kids with . . . . . electronic CRAP. What are we teaching them that's meaningful to our society? We seem to be too fat, dumb, and lazy to take OUR country back. Articles like this one about Muslims getting interest free loans mean absolutely NOTHING in the big scheme of things. If you really think it's a problem we should be focusing on then you're playing the House game, and the House will always win (and you ain't the House). They want you to watch the left hand so the right hand can keep punching you in the gut over and over and over again.

STOP BLAMING MUSLIMS/ALIENS/MEXICANS/KOMODO DRAGONS AND LOOK IN THE MIRROR!!!!

*WE ARE THE GOD DAMN PROBLEM!!!!*


Oh well, ranting helps us cope with our chains doesn't it. I even rant sometimes too . . . . I think I just did.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm going to take an extra pill that the doctor gave me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

They didn't want to offend those who don't feel like an American. Well you can leave and move to North Korea or Iraq.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

Since you are ranting mike here is another one for you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah let's blame the enemy for being our enemy that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahem... Uhh... Tap, tap, tap... @Mike1950... was your title to this thread intended to foreshadow anything? I'm OK if you need a nap first, just would like to know so I don't keep coming back looking for "the rant to end all rants" if it isn't ever gonna happen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm going to take an extra pill that the doctor gave me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Ahem... Uhh... Tap, tap, tap... @Mike1950... was your title to this thread intended to foreshadow anything? I'm OK if you need a nap first, just would like to know so I don't keep coming back looking for "the rant to end all rants" if it isn't ever gonna happen.



I think I am going to have to pass.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 5, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 89197


One of each. Should put me to sleep or maybe go real fast. Who knows but worth a try. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2015)

Put your single malt down Henry and I'll go ahead and explain. I guess it's possible that when I say . . . 

*WE ARE THE GOD DAMN PROBLEM!!!! 
*
That some public educated folks may not be familiar enough with history to know that the tag line is . . . 
*
... FOR ALLOWING IT!!!!
*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

Or the double malt


----------



## Brink (Oct 5, 2015)

Interest free loans, sort of.
Citicorp has been doing this for years.
Muslims living under shariah law can't pay interest on a loan.
So, they purchase a bank owned property that has had a premium added onto the selling price.
It's not interest, per se, but an inflated price.
Guess what, there's no mortgage interest to claim on income taxes, either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

@Kevin, you are absolutely right. We are the problem for allowing ridiculous things like this to continue. I admit my thinking was wrong on this. Tony


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

Brink said:


> Interest free loans, sort of.
> Citicorp has been doing this for years.
> Muslims living under shariah law can't pay interest on a loan.
> So, they purchase a bank owned property that has had a premium added onto the selling price.
> ...



Thanks @Brink. I was hoping I wasn't going to be the first person to say that. The jewsnews link is a just bit biased [/sarcasm] and makes it sound like somehow the public is on the hook for the interest, which simply isn't true. 
Here's a slightly less biased article explaining the same thing.
http://mynorthwest.com/992/2785853/Fact-Check-Is-Seattles-mayor-kowtowing-to-Sharia-law

Reactions: Like 2


----------

